# Help please!!



## Rel666 (8 mo ago)

Good morning all. Please can you look at the picture attached. I'm told these are from R32 GTS...all Nissan parts not aftermarket
Can anyone confirm this as cannot see the bumper anywhere. I'll post pic of part number on bumper shortly..

Thanks in advance 👍


----------

